# Train everyday?



## Leviticuss (May 16, 2019)

What’s good my dudes. lm on week 3 going into week for of a test E/Deca cycle. So, I’m feeling ****ing great. No negative sides whatsoever. In fact, I’m feeling so good that I just can’t get sore in the gym. I’ll lift for an hour and be straight gassed, but by the time I go home, eat, hydrate....I’m ready to get back in the gym. It’s nuts. 

I get my bloods done insanely regularly, at this week I showed elevated levels of CK, but not crazy high. This is usually and indication of overtraining. But normal was 450 and mine was like 517, so nothing crazy. 

Is there anything wrong w training everyday if you’re still feeling beast? Or am I an idiot?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2019)

Not worth it. Regardless of drug use you will burn out. Recovery is important and while deca and test will speed that up a bit, the need for rest doesn't disappear.


----------



## Beserker (May 16, 2019)

When I was a strapping young lad, I found out I could train 7 days a week for up to 3 hours a day as long as I got enough protein/cals to recover. Your body will let you know when it needs a break.

That said, I found it beneficial to take one day off to refresh. I did sometimes do legs in the morning and upper body in the evening.


----------



## Leviticuss (May 16, 2019)

Beserker said:


> When I was a strapping young lad, I found out I could train 7 days a week for up to 3 hours a day as long as I got enough protein/cals to recover. Your body will let you know when it needs a break.
> 
> That said, I found it beneficial to take one day off to refresh. I did sometimes do legs in the morning and upper body in the evening.



Yea, I mean. I don’t wanna be stupid about it. My body truly feels OPTIMAL at training everyday. But I don’t wanna take a risk of Rhabdo or anything like that. 


And since you mentioned Cals/protein....I’m obviously bulking on this cycle, but I don’t wanna dirty bulk. I want good lean gains. But can’t get a clear answer on how many cals I should be consuming. Tons of bulking diet info out there but it’s hard to find solid answers when gear is thrown in the mix. I’m currently at about 2500-3k cals Per day. Only carbs I’m in taking are in the form of legumes and wild rice. 

Btw I’m 6’1” 205lbs about 14.8% Bf. 

Thanks for the input my dudes. Seriously.


----------



## Iron1 (May 16, 2019)

Muscles don't grow in the gym, they grow at rest.

Recovery is just as important as what you do inside the temple of iron.



Leviticuss said:


> But can’t get a clear answer on how many cals I should be consuming.




Your own data will tell you what you need to know. You're tracking calories and your measurements/weight, right?
Aim to gain 1lb per week, if you're gaining too much, eat less.

There are 4000 calories in a pound of fat.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 16, 2019)

I used to train every day and take a day off like once every two weeks. Then I went to 4 or 5 days a week and saw the best gains. U need rest days.


----------



## Beserker (May 16, 2019)

When I was your size, I got a minimum of 3,500 cals/day and 200+ gs of protein... sounds like your diet is good, maybe another meal in there would be beneficial.  

Also, make sure you’re going to failure... drop sets, giants, and supersets should be a staple.  

Tear it down, build it back..


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Muscles don't grow in the gym, they grow at rest.
> 
> Recovery is just as important as what you do inside the temple of iron.
> 
> ...



Make sure you define "rest" as the period of Stage 3 sleep (slow-wave sleep).

I'm not defending training daily. Some people actually believe your muscle gets repaired while awake, though. "Repair" _does_ happen to a tiny degree while awake, but not enough to mention it.

I do believe training daily could be beneficial for a short time span. It's like intense manual labor 7 days a week-the CNS adapts even quicker, and with adequate sleep, muscle adapts faster (versus 5 days a week).


----------



## Leviticuss (May 16, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Make sure you define "rest" as the period of Stage 3 sleep (slow-wave sleep).
> 
> I'm not defending training daily. Some people actually believe your muscle gets repaired while awake, though. "Repair" _does_ happen to a tiny degree while awake, but not enough to mention it.
> 
> I do believe training daily could be beneficial for a short time span. It's like intense manual labor 7 days a week-the CNS adapts even quicker, and with adequate sleep, muscle adapts faster (versus 5 days a week).



Puts me in mind of Nuclei Overload training. Has any of you ever heard of it? Basically says to train a specific muscle group everyday for 30 days. Haven’t read too much into it tho. There’s so many mixed reviews. I’ll prob just back my training down to 3 days on 1 day off. 

I appreciate all of your guys input. Makes life easier.


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

I've noticed through all the years that sleep is rarely, if ever, mentioned in "training every day" threads.

No one ever talks about the effects of daily, adequate hours of sleep while training every day.

If a person gets 8-11 hours of sleep every day while training intensely every day, there should be zero problems.

Of course, training 7x a week should be done in temporary cycles with daily 8-10 hours of sleep if one decides to try it.


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

Leviticuss said:


> Puts me in mind of Nuclei Overload training. Has any of you ever heard of it? Basically says to train a specific muscle group everyday for 30 days. Haven’t read too much into it tho. There’s so many mixed reviews. I’ll prob just back my training down to 3 days on 1 day off.
> 
> I appreciate all of your guys input. Makes life easier.



Fancy names=total BS.

Use common sense, which is train a body part a day (I've kept to 1 body part at 1x a week, except biceps+triceps are done together, for years now) with 8-11 hours of sleep daily if you want to try out training every day.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2019)

If one were to train everyday, there definitely would have to be a drop in daily volume to avoid issues.

If you were doing 20 sets per day 4x per week for a total of 80 weekly sets, I wouldn't try to do 20 sets per day, everyday, for a total of 140 weekly sets. That's a 75% increase.

In this example, maybe if volume was dropped to 11 daily sets for a total of 77 weekly sets, it could work. Then build up from there if tolerated. 

I'd still err on taking at least one day off per week though.


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> If one were to train everyday, there definitely would have to be a drop in daily volume to avoid issues.
> 
> If you were doing 20 sets per day 4x per week for a total of 80 weekly sets, I wouldn't try to do 20 sets per day, everyday, for a total of 140 weekly sets. That's a 75% increase.
> 
> ...



Good point. I forgot about volume being increased with training 7x/week.

To add, I don't understand why people need more than 15 sets for 1 body part. 

Then again, if a person experimented and found out 15 sets isn't enough to grow/get stronger, I can't argue with doing ~20 sets.

Also, I think a person should first experiment with keeping the same volume for every day training. If it doesn't work, then lower the volume.


----------



## Grego (May 16, 2019)

I would watch out for signs of overtraining. Your body will tell you when it has had enough.  There are a few ways to tell if you are recovering. I’ll open myself up to getting ripped here but I have been told that your resting heart rate when you wake up on the morning should be 20% lower than it is at bed time if your heart rate does not reduce it is an indicator of over training


----------



## Viduus (May 17, 2019)

The better question is whether it’s worth it or not. I’d imagine it comes down to intensity. 

I could train seven days a weak at high or low volume as long as I regulated the intensity to match my overall fatigue levels.

I think Mentzer and Dante would argue “why do something I’m 7 days you could do in 4?”


----------



## John Ziegler (May 17, 2019)

for strength size & stamina gains take a couple days off a week 

in a recomp/cut cycle where those gains werent that important to me 

3 months straight cardio everyday worked well for what I was shooting for


----------



## Jada (May 18, 2019)

5 days a week is good enough,  no matter what u think u need rest


----------



## Tiny (Jun 18, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Fancy names=total BS.



Uber Jacked Muscle Mountain routine is a gimmick? 



hulksmash said:


> 1 body part at 1x a week, except biceps+triceps are done together, for years now) with 8-11 hours of sleep daily if you want to try out training every day.



This

Train everyday but remember your gains come outside of the gym


----------

